# Radioamatierisms >  Vai kāds nezina par GPS

## Obsis

Te tāda prātīga tauta apgrozās (tai skaitā), tāpēc varbūtās ir jēga apvaicāties: može kam ir bijusi darīšana ar GoClever3535 modeļa GPS (viltoto "Tomtomu"). Taivānas.

Lai nav jāraksta lieki, zemāk iepoustoju savu pēdējo sūdzību viņu kantorim, pēc skaita piekto, tur redzams kas un kāpēc vajadzīgs. Līdz šim jau vairākas nedēļas un ne čiku ne grabu, atbildi citi man līdzīgie gaida jau kopš 2006.gada.... *Bet man vajag TIKAI izsvēpēt viņu karti un ielikt savu, tobiš vajag pieslēgt pie kompja. Tikai izskatās.... ka tas nav iespējams principā. Dīvaini gan. Bet KAUT K"A tak tomēr to var, vismaz rūpnīcā tak varēja.*

********************
to service.goclever.net - two weeks ago, no response
to goclever@goclever.net - 10 days ago, no response
to europe@goclever.net - 5 days ago, no response
to seller it@2u.lv - 3 days ago, no response
to serwis@goclever.pl - 2 days ago, no response

You had been advertized as only responsible warranty authority in whole Europe for GoClever machines. Please be so kind and therefore tell the lack of basic information of manufacturer website to me individually. I would be sure its more economical to explain things for all people at once, but if producer is sure contrary (as shows the goclever.net), then Your fate is to explain things to each person, who unhappily became a buyer of this device, individually.  

My model is GoClever GC3535 serial GC35352009117957,system 1.3.3.6, Platform Samsung S3C2416, HYW=C16L54PO4G756_A03 and SW=v1.a3501.b500.c0.d0.e0.f0 compiled oct 16 2009 17:53:54. Map- PL.

That goclever.net have NO ANY information about model I just buyed, and first document in www.goclever.net I tried to read turned out be filthy infected with trojan virus tried to spy out my bank accounts and crush my computer. Happily i have good antiviral defence, but You as their representatives You OUGHT to learn them that willingful spreading of computer viruses in Europe is criminal activity penalizable with prizon. Do they want me to start the International criminal investigation up?? That is so easy from my work position, happily. 

Second You should learn them if someone like me writes a claim-letter, or more prcise - three times within two week term, then their way of acting - answering with "no response at all" is most wild-making attitude I ever heard. Do they really are well masked crap-gang, the pocket firm made to be criminal roof?? Theese attitudes makes me extraordinary suspicious. Hope You will be able to calm me down.

But my main concern initially was SO EASY... Sad in mny land noone can answer it. Just instruction book says: to sweep out unneded PL map and change it to useable iGo-8 maps what I allready have from previous machines "put the map file and licence file HERE". And nothing more had been said in instruction. 

Problem is that there are no TOOLS to put ANYTHING "there" in the mounted memory. But from the SD card the GPS machine is not able to run any file, even OS are not seeing most of them. Thus, how I can use this model AT ALL, if I cannot load any map or so on??

I tried to load in my computer certain MS_Active_Sync offered in the goclever.net but that is completely unusable at least for two reasons - 
1) it is written in plain Polish, thus I cannot use any button, cannot understand any messages and so on. WHY them are spreading such crap programs in nonreacheable languages?? 
2) the WinXP mesage says "unrecognizeable USB device", reason - "have no driver installed". Instruction: "Show from where to load the .INI file". In MSActiveSync stays some three .ini files, but none is recognized as useable for this device. 

So, what I had been bought - the machine said in advert "Ready to Go" or just crap immitation of outhern look how such device may look if once after 100 years those bastards will start to produce the real device??

In addendum - in mentioned producer website stands forum - where stays tens of different posts with one and the same question I allready explained above - the same problem for all them. And NO ANSWER from those crap firm, even the oldest from anno 2006 have not. Should I wait the answer until 2016?? Or go to Interpol straigh now? What is Your advice, please?

While with a respect, *** ***** *******, mail ********@*****.**

----------


## andrievs

Tu ko gribēji izdarīt?!  Saņemt atbildes vēstuli, vai atbrīvot caur zarnām to, kas tevī sakrājies (ieskaitot galvu)?

Nu pirmais tev noteikti nospīd.

----------


## Obsis

No Tevis es gribēju radošus priekšlikumus kā piespiest kompi ieraudzīt to kas tam mobile Windows ir vēderā lai dažus failus var izdzēst un citus ierakstīt. Alternatīva to pašu no SD kartes uz iekšējo cieto atmiņu vai jebkā savādāk. Neredzu, ka Tavs komentārs jebkā būtu pielietojams šim nolūkam. Norakstam kā ne pa tēmai.

----------


## osscar

vienreiz "lauzu" kaut kādu USA Walmart GPS. Viņam varēja ielikt SD kartē tomtomu, bet nedrīkstēja aparātu restartēt - tad atkal jams "bekupoja"  dzimto softu.

----------


## Obsis

To jau izprovēju, man vairāku citu aparātu iGo-8 kartes kas garantēti gāja, līdz šie aparāti kā dzelzis izbeidzās, palika tikai kartes. Tieši tāpēc jau ņēmu lētāko GPS, ar domu ka par kartēm nav jēga maksāt nopērkot trešo, turklāt pieredze rāda, ka tieši ekrāni un ne kartes ir tik vārgi, ka vienā braucienā ij divi trekeri var nepietikt, tātad tie ir manta kurā naudu nedrīkst ieguldīt. It īpaši tas attiecas uz 4,3 collu LCD, kam pat nav jāpieskaras, pagājušogad tas saulītē Spānijā uzsprāga pats no sevis (un garantija LCD defektus nenoklāj, kā zināms). Vārdu sakot jaunais 3,5`` apirācs SD kartes informāciju uztver kā svešķermeni. Karti no čehu Prestigio tas vienkārši ignorē, bet karte no otra aparāta šamo uzkarina (baltais ekrāns). Tātad secinu - eksportēt uz iekšējo atmiņu drīkst nevis iGo kartes kopā ar iGo OS bet tikai folderi Maps kopā ar Licences un ne vairāk.

----------


## Obsis

Pēc krietni ilgiem meklējumiem izrādījās, ka krievu hakeri ir krietni apsteiguši gan ķīnīzerus gan amīšus. Ļoti daudz noderīga uzzināju pēc reģistrēšanās iekš http://4pna.com/. Var noderēt arī citiem, ja der - priecājies, ja neder - nelasi.

Tāpēc tālāk lietoju Ctrl+C un Ctrl+V
mana teksta beigas

Nav N Go iGO 8.3.4.102680 и 8.3.2.97313 

http://www.goclever.com.ua/firmware_manuals.html
Прошивки для навигаторов GOCLEVER:
Помните, что в случае вмешательства в работу предустановленного ПО, которое привело к потере работоспособности устройства, Вы лишаетесь права на бесплатный гарантийный ремонт! Все действия по установке альтернативного меню, а также карт сторонних производителей Вы совершаете на свой страх и риск!

В навигаторах с предустановленной картой (например, GoClever 5055, 5066FMBT, 4335, 3535) необходимо сделать резервную копию карты (папка MobileNavigator), т.к. прошивка форматирует все содержимое, записанное на внутренней памяти

# Прошивка для GoClever 5065FMBT, 5066FMBT
# Прошивка для GoClever 5055
# Прошивка для GoClever 5065BT
# Прошивка для GoClever 4335, 3535 Пароль "G0clever"
# Прошивка для GoClever 4384FMBT (серийный номер 4384x200810xxxxx)
# Прошивка для GoClever 4384FMBT (серийный номер 4384x200809xxxxx / 4384x200808xxxxx)
# Прошивка для GoClever 4384FM (серийный номер 4384x200810xxxxx)
# Прошивка для GoClever 4384FM (серийный номер 4384x200809xxxxx / 4384x200808xxxxx)
# Прошивка для GoClever 3584
# Прошивка для GoClever 5010FMBT


Для прошивки навигаторов GoClever 4384FM, GoClever 4384FMBT, GoClever 3584 необходимо:
1. Разархивировать файл с прошивкой
2. Переписать файлы на пустую SD карточку
3. Вставить карточку в навигатор
4. Включить навигатор
5. Нажать кнопку Power и удерживать ее.
6. Сделать перезапуск, нажав кнопку Reset. (кнопку Power удерживать)
7. Когда начнется процесс прошивки, отпустить кнопку Power
8. Дождаться, когда в навигаторе откроется главное меню. На этом моменте прошивка завершена

Для прошивки навигатора GoClever 5010FMBT необходимо:
1. Разархивировать файл с прошивкой
2. Переписать файлы на пустую SD карточку
3. Вставить карточку в навигатор
4. Включить навигатор
5. Выбрать в меню "Update sofware"
6. Дождаться, когда в навигаторе откроется главное меню. На этом моменте прошивка завершена




Для полной перепрошивки навигаторов GoClever 4384FM, 4384FMBT, 3584 необходимо загрузить папку Tools
Далее необходимо выполнить следующие действия:
1. Откройте файл Atlas5mgr.exe
2. Подключите устройство к ПК через USB Кабель
3. Когда устройство подключено, нажимаете кнопку Power и удерживайте ее, далее нажмите кнопку сброса (Reset).
3.5. В правом нижнем углу появится окно “Устройство не опознано". Необходимо установить драйвер для Windows CE (имя драйвера - atlasusb.inf)
4. После установки драйвера нажмите кнопку "Open" в программе "Атлас" и отпустите кнопку питания.
5. В правом нижнем углу серое поле изменит цвет на белое и мы получим возможность выбирать следующий шаг
6. Выберите "1" и нажмите Enter
7. Когда начнется счет времени, нажмите кнопку "пробел", затем Enter
7,5 выберите F и нажмите Enter
8. Выберите "9" и нажмите Enter
9. После окончания действий введите "U" и Enter
10. Далее нажмите на "NK Update Action". Выберите файл chain.lst, который находится в папке прошивки вашего устройства
11. При успешном "NK Update Action", нажмите кнопку ОК и ждите пока устройство откроет Windows CE
12. Вставьте SD-карту с прошивкой и запустите ее через Windows CE

Forum discussions:
Поддерживает ли навигатор несколько у становленных карт на одной флешке? Например его родную и АйГо 8? Что может быть установлено на навигатор из дополнительного софта и каким образом?
поддерживает, но для этого нужен дополнительный софт. Возможно переименовать папку Mobilenavigator на родоной флешке и запсать inną mapę в папку MobileNavigator + переименовать загрузочный файл в MobileNavigator.exe
Но есть ли в этом смысл? GoClever Mireo viaGPS3.0 - очень удобная и быстрая в управлении карта. А картографические данные такие же как и в inną mape...

Удобная, не спорю, но дело принципа.  ::  Какой софт необходим? Просто записать на карту памяти установочные каталоги недостаточно?Читал, что навигатор должен автоматом подхватить и установить новую карту... Плюс игры. Там их две если жене захочется еще...Что делать?
Тоже мучился этим вопросом.. Нашел выход  ::  )) Делюсь:
Вначале скачайте - http://fileshare.in.ua/1928155 Для того чтоб была возможность запуска нескольких карт с одной SD карточки нужно распаковать архив NaviONe.rar и дописать папку "NaviONe" в папку на навигаторе "DataStorage" с помощью программы ActiveSync
Тогда можно будет записать три карты. Папки и запускаемые файлы нужно назвать так:
1) Autosputnik\Autosputnik.exe
2) inną mapę\inną mapę.exe
3) Ozi\Ozi.exe
Папку MobileNavigator нужно переименовать, иначе будет запускаться только она.
Изменить названия папок можно в этих файлах (их можно открыть с помощью блокнота) AS.ini Other.ini Other2.ini

Разобрался сам. Прекрасно работающего софта очень много. Единственное но - привязка навигационной карты к карте памяти. Невозможно ее запустить на карте большей емкости... Глупо. Бэкап привык делать всегда, а тут все равно. Если карточку памяти выронишь в туалет - с картой попрощался. Бэкап не запустится на другой карте. Наверное придется отказываться и от Мирео виа мап... В угоду одной программе терять возможности? Не охота...Кстати по поводу удобства - беру свои слова назад(парой постов выше). Сервис у нее относитель но других карт достаточно низкий. Нет достаточно очевидных возможностей, таких как запоминание маршрута и путешествие по нему же через некоторое время, а те которые есть (добавление промежуточных пунктов) реализованы очень неудобно...В дороге что либо сделать практически невозможно...надо останавливаться... АйГоу8 или Гармин даст большую фору этой программе... Плюс визуализация для остальных навигационных программ на высоте , чего не скажешь о нашей...

Надо было залить в юсб режиме регедитор(для ПНА) на карточку и отключившись от компа исправить необходимый ключ на самом навигаторе.  ::  Кроме того вот прога на которой можно потренироваться будет работать софт на навике или нет. Очень не плохой Майкрософтовский эмулятор под WinCe 5.0.
http://multi-up.com/50055/
Архив распаковать.
vs_emulator.exe - заинсталировать.
папку с ярлыком WinCE50CHT_LNK на рабочий стол .
Папку DeviceEmulator с образом на диск D.
Теперь создаём виртуальную флешку. Всё просто. Создаём на винте обычную папку, и в эмуляторе указываем её - File - General - Shared folder.

Я сделал так. Все прочел и скачал здесь. Этот аппарат аналог нашего во всем. http://4pna.com/showthread.php?t=141
Установил альтернативное меню на карточку памяти. Запускается кнопкой навигация из штатного меню. Так же установил разные навигационные программы, мультимедиа, игры, служебные и т.п. ТАким образом получился КПК. При этом штатное меню на аппарате не изменял. т.е гарантия и т.п. остаются.
Автоспутник раз попробовал и больше не захотел. Элементарный маршрут считает минуту и в пути пересчитывает столько же. Приходится просто останавливаться, пока он родит. В основном пользую inną mape 8.3. Эта работает очень живо, сложные маршруты просчитывает секунды, при этом сразу четыре альтерантивных варианта с указанием на карте.
Перед загрузкой навигационных программ убиваю специальной кнопкой из оперативной памяти штатное меню (оно занимает на 2 Мб памяти больше, нежели альтернативное).
Подобрал карточки памяти 4 Гб, с которыми работает аппарат - Трансенд SD *133 или *150.

Много ответов для себя нашел на сайтах :
http://4pda.info
http://gps-club.org.ua/
http://www.manual-car.org.ua


http://4pna.com/showthread.php?t=141
Par EasyGo Element T5
    * CPU: Centrality Atlas III двухъядерный процессор, 372MHz CPU
    * LCD дисплей 4,3'': Сенсорный (touch screen), QVGA 480x272 пикселей, 65,536 млн. цветов
    * Встроенная память: 64 MB NAND flash, 64 MB SDRAM
    * GPS модуль: SiRF Star III (20 каналов)
    * ОС: Windows CE 5.0
    * Встроенный аккумулятор 850mAh (3 часа автономной работы).
    * SD слот для карт памяти с поддержкой до 4GB
    * Русифицированное меню, ПО и голосовые подсказки.
    * Встроенная GPS антенна
    * USB: USB2.0 ( 12Мб/сек )
    * Дополнительно: Bluetooth, FMT, воспроизведение музыки mp3, видео mp4, просмотр изображений, вход для наушника.

От автора
Серия Element от компании EasyGO носит, мне кажется, имиджевый характер. Все модели Element's T5, T5b, T6, T6b, T7, T7b, T8 и Т8b имеют одинаковую начинку и тех. хар-ки. Отличия между ними только внешние, ну и приставка "b" говорит о наличии/отсутствии Bluetooth.
ш так, напишу немного общей информации. Сделан этот навигатор в Корее. Когда навигатор попал в руки, сразу вызвал массу положительных впечатлений. Удобный в креплении, довольно яркий и красочный дисплей. Ну и конечно же цена Стоит он в пределах 300 у.е. и это делает его ещё более привлекательным.
После первого месяца использования навигатора, задался целью установить ещё некоторые навигационные программы. Первым на глаза попался IGO 8. Всё оказалась очень просто. Этот навигатор, как и китайские, работает с навигационной программой, которая находится на карте памяти (SDMMS) Т.е. надо было просто подменить стандартное ПО (в комплекте шел Граф) Сделать это достаточно просто, я просто переименовал папку Igo в MobileNavigator а исполняемый файл Igo.exe в MobileNavigator.exe (Так же были случаи когда аппараты этой модели работали через navi/navi.exe).
После этого порадовало отсутствие "тормозов" в программе, и отличная прорисовка графики.
Таким же методом в дальнейшем было установлено Альтернативное меню 480x272 . На этом форуме довольно много было написано про расширение возможностей с помощью этого меню и даже сделано авторское: от 4pna.com, так что писать про его прелести и недостатки не буду. Просто скажу что устанавливается оно так же просто как и IGO. Копируем меню и исполняемые файлы на карту памяти. Папку с файлом, который запускает меню, называем MobileNavigator, а сам *.exe файл (обычно он в оригинале называется SysInfo.exe) переименовываем в MobileNavigator.exe. Теперь при запуске программы навигации будем попадать в Альтернативное меню (Далее Альт. меню)
Раз уж зацепил эту тему, то напишу что при переключении вкладок в Альт. я столкнулся с проблемой его вылета и попадания опять в стандартное меню навигатора. Решается просто: делаем хард резет, запускаем Альт. меню и, не переключая вкладки, запускаем Explorer.

На своём Element T5b запустил много программ навигации.
Это IGO 8 , IGO 8.3, Граф, Navitel , Autosputnik , Garmin, Oziр , MioMap, Destinator. Так же пошли и все офисные приложения и игры.

Много я написал хорошего, перейдём к негативу. Т.к. Element сделан в Корее, то и ведёт он себя иногда так же Например, у меня 2 раза слетала калибровка. ш самый большой минус - Навигатор не терпит вмешательства в реестр. Только вы или другая программа вносит туда критические изменения, Element сразу зависает и после резета висит на программе заставки. Лечится только перепрашивкой. А в инете её нету. Так что сразу едим в СЦ и там нам его перепрашивают. Я был там 4 раза Последний раз с пивом. Кстати про СЦ могу сказать только одно - лучшего обслуживания в СЦ как в EasyGO я не видел. Люди очень приветливые, делают всё быстро и профессионально. Центральный СЦ находится в Днепропетровске по-моему, я ездил в Киевский.

Устанавливается копированием на SD карту.
Во избежание лишних вопросов по пунктам
1. Скачиваем меню на ББ и разархивируем его.
2. Если на карточке уже есть папка MobileNaviganor, переименуйте её.
3. Заливаем папку MobileNaviganor в корень SD карточки. (папку MIO по желанию. В ней небольшая подборка софта.)
4. Нажимаем на "навигация" и попадаем в наше установленое меню

Ещё небольшой FAQ:
Вопрос: Когда я в альтернативном меню нажимаю на иконки программ выскакивает ошибка.
Ответ: Это значит что неправильно прописаны пути в *.ini файлах меню. Это можно легко исправить. Находятся эти файлы в папках View, Main, System и т.п. (Папки лежат в MobileNavigator) В них и надо указывать пути к программам. Сделать это можно с помощью Блокнота на ББ
Вопрос: при переходе с на другую страницу альт. меню, оно вылетает в стандартное.
Ответ: Такое происходит если не запущен Explorer.exe. Для того что бы такого не происходило при входе в альт. меню нажмите на иконку запуска Explorer'a (в низу по центру)

Освобождаем немного оперативной памяти
Так же есть возможность запускать альт. меню с помощью скрипта, который будет "убивать" родную оболочку, что позволит выкроить немного свободной оперативной памяти. Для этого переименуйте Mobilenavigator.exe в sysinfo.exe, а скрипты Alt.exe и Alt.mscr в Mobilenavigator.exe и Mobilenavigator.mscr. Они лежат в папке Mobilenavigator.

По поводу правки реестра и разлочки!
Без проблем получилось (менял значения с помощью Registry Workshop):
ветка HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\init
параметр Launch50 поумолчанию имеет значение \DataStorage\GPSSHELL\GpsShell.exe
меняем на explorer.exe, перегружаемся, получаем доступ к винде
думаю аналогично поставив туда путь к альтернативному меню, можно получить загрузку оного без запуска стандартной оболочки

Да. Такой метод разлочки возможен. Но очень не практичен, т.к. многие настройки вшиты в GpsShell. Например вкл/выкл и настройка БТ, переключение режима USB/ActiveSync, FM трансмиттер, сброс настроек и т.п. Поэтому я предпочел не разлочку а альтернативное меню, которое так же позволяет выходить в Explorer.

Сегодня Igo 8.3 вылетала постоянно. Out of memory. ТАк что чистка памяти для меня критична. Либо решить вопрос с удалением из памяти родной менюшки, либо что то другое. Думаю, что делать. У меня стоят скины GJ последние, включены все 3Д кроме 3Д заправок. попробую еще поотключать 3Д всякие. БЕз скинов не вылетала. Но с ними веселее.
Для себя сделал следующим образом
На главной странице альт. меню добавил 2 кнопки
Shell Run - запускает родное меню
Shell Kill - прибивает его
Выглядит примерно так:
Для этого я в Main.ini дописал

ICONXPBUTTON
x = 265
y = -20
Offset=0
Command = "\SDMMC\MobileNavigator\kill.exe"
SizeNormal = 48
SizePushed = 48
ScaleAlpha = 100
IconNormal = ..\Icons\Mirror.ico
ScaleAlpha = 100
IconPushed = ..\Icons\Mirror1.ico

TEXT
x = 270
y = -5
Text = Shell Kill
Color = FFFFFF
FrameColor = 000000
Size = 13
Weight = 700
CreateFont

ICONXPBUTTON
x = 150
y = -20
Offset=0
Command = "\DataStorage\GpsShell\GpsShell.exe"
SizeNormal = 48
SizePushed = 48
ScaleAlpha = 100
IconNormal = ..\Icons\Rotate.ico
ScaleAlpha = 100
IconPushed = ..\Icons\Rotate-on.ico

TEXT
x = 150
y = -5
Text = Shell Run
Color = FFFFFF
FrameColor = 000000
Size = 13
Weight = 700
CreateFont

Вот пример скрипта который прибивает родное меню
Вложения
Тип файла: rar 	kill.rar (2.4 Кб, 135 просмотров)


Alexa,
Извини, забыл сказать, что сначала надо асоциировать скрипты с MortScript'ом
Разархивируй куда-то и запусти MortScript.exe После этого все файлы MortScript будут нормально запускаться (только потом не удаляй MortScript.exe )
Вложения
Тип файла: rar 	MortScript_PNA.rar (111.8 Кб, 118 просмотров)

Огромное спасибо. Все заработало. Памяти стало больше на 3 мб. Как раз до 30 Мб. необходимых свободной памяти для 8. (как рекомендовано в требованиях к IGO  :: . посмотрел, у меня штатное меню занимало 3,3 Мб + 1,2 Мб. блю-туз, +1.2 Мб твое меню.
И вообще вся твоя сборка с менюшкой и служебными програмками просто находка для меня. Видать точно GoClever клон Элемента.
С минимум времени максимум результата. Выжал с аппарат по максимуму. Вот только почему то програмка для видео глючит. При запуске фильма avi около 200 Мб. и стандартным разрешением на экране зеленое все. Штатным проигрывателем играет хорошо  ::

----------

